# My Cats!



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

This is Skittles helping me find the budgies for the who's that budgie contest!!! She, along with Fuzzy are not allowed on the same side of the house as Bella, Kiwi, and Aztec. They pick on poor Bella and she cant defend herself anymore!



This is my baby Bella, she turned 10 this year! She is half Maine Coone and half Egyptian Mew. Shes a big girl.. 22 lbs so she cant move too fast after my budgies or jump up on furniture! (I still close her out of my room when the babies are flying free). We are just surfing TB in this pic 



Pic of Fuzzy coming soon...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are so cute  

Thank you for sharing their pictures


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to see your furry friends! I'll be waiting for your Fuzzy's pic. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's nice to see your beautiful furry babies, Lacey!
I'll be looking forward to meeting Fuzzy too. *


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

*more pics of my furry friends!*

Here is Fuzzy!






and some more of the others 

all three..




bella..







skittles..




skittles with fresh catnip!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Very pretty kitties!!
Thank you for sharing your pictures of these beauties with us.*


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

Awwww Kitties! My fist love as a child was my black cat, Rosie. I still love cats, and they will always be my favorite animal, other than birds. Well, I love a ton of other critters too. But so glad you shared all the wonderful photos. 

I have a Polydactal (6 toes on each foot) Manx that is the most loving cat I have ever known. He has insisted that he be my familiar, even though my husband was the one who just had to adopt him.  He follows me everywhere like a shadow and sleeps on me and even has little conversations with me Ok maybe I am a little nuts. But being disabled and home bond most of the time my budgies and my Puddy Tat are my best friends.


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

Bearnoname said:


> Awwww Kitties! My fist love as a child was my black cat, Rosie. I still love cats, and they will always be my favorite animal, other than birds. Well, I love a ton of other critters too. But so glad you shared all the wonderful photos.
> 
> I have a Polydactal (6 toes on each foot) Manx that is the most loving cat I have ever known. He has insisted that he be my familiar, even though my husband was the one who just had to adopt him.  He follows me everywhere like a shadow and sleeps on me and even has little conversations with me Ok maybe I am a little nuts. But being disabled and home bond most of the time my budgies and my Puddy Tat are my best friends.


Bella and I have conversations as well! she is very vocal, If I ask her a question she replies with many versions of "Meow"! I always tell her to meow if she loves me and right away.. "MEOWWW" haha. I am almost afraid my budgies will learn to meow before they learn to talk!


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

Okay maybe I'm not the only "Crazy cat lady/bird lady" I told my husband that I taught Stormy the best trick ever... he says meow! Usually when I say to him: "Say Meow" he will. He also knows where I keep his food and each morning, while getting the kids ready for school and having breakfast, he tells me I need to make his breakfast too. He also gets jeallous of the attenton the budgies get. If I am talking to them he comes running and demands that he get some love as well. Of course the birds are in the cage when he's about but they get time out of the cage when I put him another room which he usually isn't to fond of and scratches and meows at the door because he's left out, he is very needy and wants to be by my side at all times.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww, such purdy puddy cats. Does your budgies ever say "I thaw I saw a puddy cat!" Btw, which of these puddies did that huge ninja leap across the room?:laughing:


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

Jedikeet said:


> Aww, such purdy puddy cats. Does your budgies ever say "I thaw I saw a puddy cat!" Btw, which of these puddies did that huge ninja leap across the room?:laughing:


 the ninja cat would be Skittles  she loves doing backflips!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Laceychica said:


> the ninja cat would be Skittles  she loves doing backflips!


That would probably be the scariest thing to see if I'm a budgie...as scary as seeing a giant panther leap right outside my front door


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

Jedikeet said:


> Aww, such purdy puddy cats. Does your budgies ever say "I thaw I saw a puddy cat!" Btw, which of these puddies did that huge ninja leap across the room?:laughing:


I have wanted my yellow lutino, Tweety, to say that. No luck so far though.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Bearnoname said:


> I have wanted my yellow lutino, Tweety, to say that. No luck so far though.


Keep repeating it day and night


----------

